# italy bike board



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

We are visiting Croatia and have just remembered that Italy has a requirement for bike boards.

My E class hymer has a integral bike rack which is part of the vehicle. If as Ray suggested that his bumper becomes part of the vehicle and therefore the m/bike is inside it, does that apply also to me.
The rack is like a table that drops down, but as said is the vehicle

Ian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if it sticks out beyond the bumper, I would think that the board is needed.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Without seeing the rack with the bike on it is hard to say.

For what they cost you can always get an aluminium one, if you don't need it you can always find somewhere to stow it. You only want one arsey copper to spoil your day!.

My scooter rack is Italian made and fitted by an Italian motor home firm, so does comply with any Italian laws.

Ray


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Italy bike rack*

Hi,

The answer is yes. You are required to have the board to denote the rear extremity of the vehicle as it should have reflective red stripes and at least two red reflectors. This is for safety at night and dusk but is required during the day even if it does nothing.
As an ex Hymer owner I know exactly the design that you are talking about.

Cheers.......Ned


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and for Italy it MUST be the aluminium one NOT the plastic one;

ODB prices;

http://www.outdoorbits.com/cycle-rack-accessories-c-156_202_204.html

aluminium £27.49

plastic £6.00

But the aluminium is the only acceptable one in Italy (made by Fiamma - an Italian company of course....... :lol: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Bike italy*

Icer

I think you may have an infection in your computor. When I opened up this post my Avast gatekeeper told me that it had detected a trojan horse!!

Neil


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Neil yes I have just been warned by avast that a threat on motorhome facts has been blocked. I checked google and several other people have also reported this yesterday and this morningon MHF. will however do full scan now.

Ian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Trojan Horse warning applies to MHF - it has been reported for the last couple of days and Nuke said that it had infected 'thousands of files and that the only way to remove it is by him manually doing so - which will take a considerable time......

Many of us have found it detected by our virus checkers and have found that at times the whole site will not open with a warning that "there is currently a problem accessing the database....."

Dave


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Dave

Nice young lady also has plastic fiamma sign

This is a link to fiamma italy

http://www.fiamma.it/EN/products/carry-bike/accessories/signal/

If I had to use one I would go for plastic.

I can see that in all probability I need one, although splitting hairs there is no overhang beyond the end of the bike rack which is an integral part of the motorhome.

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

icer said:


> If I had to use one I would go for plastic.


Ian: I've just put this up on a parallel thread about bike boards in France:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1466503.html#1466503

Quote:

This from the FAQs section of Fiamma website:

http://www.fiamma.com/EN/service/faqs/

Q - The plastic signal for protruding loads (Plastic Signal Item No. 98782-005) can be used in Italy? 
A - Unfortunately Plastic Signal is not approved in Italy and therefore does not meet the requirements of the law in force. The Alu Signal (aluminium) is approved by the Italian Ministry of Transport and is therefore suitable.

Unquote

G


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanx Grizzly,

Yes I have just red the thread.

Is there a visual difference between the two or do the italian fuzz use metal detectors?
The question remains if you have an integral bike rack that forms part of the motorhome is it a overhang?

Visually it is, I think that I will contact Hymer and ask themif it was a consideration when they designed it to cover Italian law

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

icer said:


> Is there a visual difference between the two or do the italian fuzz use metal detectors?


Yes there is a clear visual difference. The metal one is simply red and silver reflective stripes, very sharp and clear and very good at night. The plastic ones come in 2 varieties; both have plain painted red and white stripes but the Fiamma one has 4 red reflective disks as well.

To be honest, I think the Italian police could not care less about which you have most of the time but there will always be the odd keen one who will make a fuss and invoke the letter of the law. I didn't do " how to argue with a policeman" in my GNVQ Italian night school classes.

G


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Received a reply from hymer but too late to purchase in uk.

Theyanks for said that the integral nature of bike rack would not work for Italian law.

Bought one in France before entering Switzerland as it was easier

Thanks to those who participated in thread

Ian


----------

